# INFINIA dog food ....



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I went to a local country hardware today and found my Coastal lime green collar, leash, and harness for Eddee! Yay! .... but also there was some dog food called "INFINIA" and it had a sign ... "Compare to Blue Buffalo" .... All the ingredients look good.

The Manager was talking to me and gave me a free small sample bag of my choice to try. The dogs seem to like it.

Anyone ever heard of this? ....... What is your take on it? Anyone ever feed it?

I can buy 15 pounds of the Infinia Turkey & Sweet Potato for $25.99 and after 8 bags you get one free. Is this a bargain on price? (They give you a card they punch as you purchase!) I am a bit excited at this find! If it is a good food ... it also saves me 35 minutes drive time and better quality than the 4Health I feed as a staple. I also use Wellness. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/infinia-dog-food/


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks good. Seems expensive-ish? Cheaper than Wellness, I suppose. But that would be $52 for 30 pounds. . .more than TOTW. Although with the punch card you're getting about 12% off per bag (in the long run) so that would make it about the same price as TOTW. It's nice that they have different proteins like bison and turkey.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Looks good. Seems expensive-ish? Cheaper than Wellness, I suppose. But that would be $52 for 30 pounds. . .more than TOTW. Although with the punch card you're getting about 12% off per bag (in the long run) so that would make it about the same price as TOTW. It's nice that they have different proteins like bison and turkey.


Thanks! 

I pay $30 for a 35 pound bag of 4Health and I buy 2 small bags of wellness ... about $34 dollars for 10 pounds. I am already spending $64 per month. If I go to the Infinia with two 15lb bags ... it would actually be less for 30 pounds ... which would stay fresher and save gas money too. Unless I am looking at it wrong. :/ 

My 4Health is cheaper in the larger bags ... but wouldn't be as fresh ... since there is always a tad left over in a 4 week period. I purchase my food once a month for them.

I just may begin to switch over to see how it goes. It may be a better food than 4Health in that it is grain-free.

EDIT: I am going to do some digging around for other than what the bag says about made in the USA ... to see what processing plant makes this.

Seems it is manufactured by Purina Mills ... not to be confused with Nestle Purina. Purina Mills is owned by Land O' Lakes. (I buy their butter all the time) Got this information from www.thedogfoodadvisor.com comments ... 4th comment down on 6/7/2012.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well. . .you're getting 45 pounds currently, right? For around $64. But for 45 pounds of Infinia, it would be about $78. So not really cheaper :/. But you'd probably feed them less of the Infinia since it's grain-free, so it might come out pretty even. Especially if you save gas money. . .


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Well. . .you're getting 45 pounds currently, right? For around $64. But for 45 pounds of Infinia, it would be about $78. So not really cheaper :/. But you'd probably feed them less of the Infinia since it's grain-free, so it might come out pretty even. Especially if you save gas money. . .


Yeah ... a trip to the store way to town for the Wellness5SuperMix-Small Breed ... is a $20 bill every month. The 4Health at the TSC is a town over and is probably only $5 worth of gas. Just the knowledge they are getting grain-free is good in itself ... providing they do well on it.  It just may even out!

I so wish poor Leeo hadn't eaten Beneful almost his entire life .....


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi 
our local agway has it its a diamond product i think they also make exclussieve dog food


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

5 s corral said:


> Hi
> our local agway has it its a diamond product i think they also make exclussieve dog food


Thanks ... I will check some more into it!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually, it's made by PMI Nutrition, which, from what I can find, is affiliated with Purina, not Diamond. They do make Exclusive as well.

http://www.infiniapetfood.com/


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Actually, it's made by PMI Nutrition, which, from what I can find, is affiliated with Purina, not Diamond. They do make Exclusive as well.
> 
> http://www.infiniapetfood.com/


Thanks Willowy!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks willowy 
sorry about the worng info


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

okay i dont know exactly which wellness you feed... but it looks like you could get 15lbs (instead of 10) for about the same price, possibly cheaper? 

http://www.petflow.com/product/wellness/super5mix-chicken-recipe-dry-dog-food

and this is just one of many websites... it would save you the drive as well!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Rescued said:


> okay i dont know exactly which wellness you feed... but it looks like you could get 15lbs (instead of 10) for about the same price, possibly cheaper?
> 
> http://www.petflow.com/product/wellness/super5mix-chicken-recipe-dry-dog-food
> 
> and this is just one of many websites... it would save you the drive as well!


Thank you ... I will bookmark that page. I use the Wellness Super5Mix. My dogs are sooo picky! They do not like fish or Bison/Venison or lamb. They like any type of fowl ... only.

I have been trying to get them to eat the sample food. It is Turkey and Sweet Potato. They were very enthusiastic day one ... but now ... not so interested.  I gave them a piece and they spit it out on the floor and walked away! Uuuugh! Lol! My dogs! :/

I originally thought maybe I had found a 5 star holistic food at a reasonable price they liked ... guess not.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

you can pm me if you want, but where in ohio are you? im an expert at scouting out food deals for my own, i might be able to do the same with you!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

also, premium edge is a 4 star food and usually cheaper.

http://premiumedgepetfood.com/dealer_locator/

they also sell online. seems like if you need 45 pounds a month for $65 there has to be a better way to spend it and get better quality food (or more of it)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Rescued said:


> also, premium edge is a 4 star food and usually cheaper.
> 
> http://premiumedgepetfood.com/dealer_locator/
> 
> they also sell online. seems like if you need 45 pounds a month for $65 there has to be a better way to spend it and get better quality food (or more of it)


I can buy that at Farmers Exchange ... just 15 minutes away! I will have to check that out! Thanks for the link.  I am in Malvern. I am not worried that anyone will hunt me down ... public knowledge on FB too! Lol! 

I would love to feed a better food ... I sometimes think the ingredients in the dog food Leeo ate for 4 years helped him along to his early demise ... just because of the huge mass in his gut.  I will never know ... but I want my remaining and any future dogs to have the best diet I can afford. I am too chicken to go raw.

EDIT: The review looks good on this particular food on ww.dogfoodadvisor.com I didn't see corn, wheat, or soy in this food ... which I consider a plus. There is also dried fermentation products added to aid in digestion, chelated minerals, as well as chickory which is rich in inulin which serves a a pre-biotic. It looks better than my current 4 star food. I also like that there are some fruits and veggies in it.

My dogs love fruits and veggies? Eddee will actually go out to the blackberry bushes and pick himself some to eat? He was husking corn last week! He was trying to pick my green tomato's and use them for a "ball" ... If I grew carrots he probably would be out digging them up too! Lol!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> My dogs love fruits and veggies? Eddee will actually go out to the blackberry bushes and pick himself some to eat? He was husking corn last week! He was trying to pick my green tomato's and use them for a "ball" ... If I grew carrots he probably would be out digging them up too! Lol!


Try limes.... they drive bubba CRAZY. just throw him one like a ball and when he eventually bites into it and its sour he will play with that thing for HOURS.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Rescued said:


> Try limes.... they drive bubba CRAZY. just throw him one like a ball and when he eventually bites into it and its sour he will play with that thing for HOURS.


This is a great idea! I just happen to have a bag of limes in my fridge! I use them for cooking chops and in iced tea.  I am going to try that. It will make stuff smell good too! Lol!

What a great idea for a toy!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

it does make the house smell good! and nice and cheap, I have no idea why they like them so much but i guess its like a kid with sour candy.

also for keeping big bags of food (I dont know if you do this already) a big rubbermaid container is much cheaper than one of those big dog food bins, and works just as well.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Rescued said:


> it does make the house smell good! and nice and cheap, I have no idea why they like them so much but i guess its like a kid with sour candy.
> 
> also for keeping big bags of food (I dont know if you do this already) a big rubbermaid container is much cheaper than one of those big dog food bins, and works just as well.


Actually ... I have a galvanized 20 gallon steel can/with lid I use. I keep all the dog food in it's original bags ... in case of recalls. I never pour dog food out into a container. I keep it hidden in the closet which is a nice dark cool place. 

I am going to try the lime after their dinner! I will let you know what they do! Lol!  I did just finish scrubbing all the carpets ... so it will just add to the already clean smell!


----------

